# Bush Chair , Spruce tea , Flint and steel fire



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you guys enjoy the video
To all of the mosquitos and flies out there, you dirty bastards leave me alone !!!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

great video!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you !


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As always, another great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent video. Thanks


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

another great video , he has very good videos .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much kind people ! You motivate me


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I am going to order his Flint kit it's about 52 Bucks. Thanks for the video.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you !
It is not a bad price considering what you get and the customer service is on very high level


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Very nice video, well done. Chair was slick, I'll take your word on the Tea LOL


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you !


----------

